# Thumb Keyboard on NC



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I have Thumb Keyboard installed on my Nook Color. I am running the latest stable CM 7.1.

However, every time I reboot (which isn't often - but occasionally), my keyboard goes back to default. I have to re-select the thumb keyboard.

Is there some way I'm missing to make this selection stick?


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

jaffo said:


> I have Thumb Keyboard installed on my Nook Color. I am running the latest stable CM 7.1.
> 
> However, every time I reboot (which isn't often - but occasionally), my keyboard goes back to default. I have to re-select the thumb keyboard.
> 
> Is there some way I'm missing to make this selection stick?


What if you install it as a system app? (/system/app)


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

> What if you install it as a system app? (/system/app)


Well, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this.

I got it quite a while ago when it was the free app of the day on the Amazon App Store and I installed the app through the app store. Is there a different way I can do this?


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

Find the apk in /data/app, it should be called com.beansoft.keyboardplus-1.apk, copy it somewhere safe (like your SD card). Now uninstall it via Settings/Applications. Now copy the aforementioned apk to /system/app with a root file explorer or adb push (Root Explorer) and reboot. After which setup again as usual. I had to do this for my NC, but I purchased on Google market.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, did that and no dice. Still defaults back to the original keyboard after a reboot.

For clarity, let me list out what I did to make sure I understand:

1) Go to /data/app and make a backup of com.beansoft.keyboardplus-1.apk (I copied this to /sdcard/backups/apps)

2) Uninstall by going to Settings / Applications / Manage Applications

3) Copy the backed-up file to /system/app using a root file explorer (I used RootExplorer)

4) Reboot

5) After reboot, I navigated to /system/app (in RootExplorer) and clicked on com.beansoft.keyboardplus-1.apk. This brought up the install dialog box. I clicked install and allowed the installation to run.

After this finished, I went in and changed my default to Thumb Keyboard. I used it in a couple of apps and then rebooted to see if it would stay. It did not - it switched back to the default keyboard. I can change it back to Thumb Keyboard - it'll stay that way until I reboot.

So, where I am possibly confused is on my step 5 above - you say "setup again as usual" - and this is how I interpreted that. Should I re-install from the Amazon App store instead?


----------



## XantheMan (Dec 9, 2011)

i use thumb keyboard (from amazon) and the latest nightly and i've never had this problem =/


----------



## bahurd (Jan 27, 2012)

XantheMan said:


> i use thumb keyboard (from amazon) and the latest nightly and i've never had this problem =/


Me neither. Installed on my wife's Nook and is fine through a reboot.

Try removing and reinstalling from the market.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry I have been afk. Now by setup as usual I meant that it should already be available as a keyboard after reboot, you shouldn't have to install again. Try to do it without the second reinstall and just look for it as a keyboard. It's possible you might have some permission issues as well.

Try that and if that doesn't work email the dev, he got back to me within hours. [email protected]

Let us know! I'm going to be re-doing CM7 on my nook soon so I'll give it a go and report in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try contacting the developer to see what he can tell me. I'll post results....


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck, I also been using it from amazon w/o any troubles

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I had contacted the developer and he suggested I try installing other 3rd party keyboards to see if they behaved the same way. I should have thought of this myself, honestly....

I did that, and it turns out that other keyboards won't stay as default after a reboot either. Anyone have any idea what the hell I could be doing wrong?


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you just tried a fresh install of CM7? Do you happen to use Titanium Backup? What types of data do you restore when you do a full wipe? I find this quite odd too. Have you flashed any custom zips that possible could be doing some boot-time execution to permissions?


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't done a fresh install in quite a while - everything has been working beautifully with the exception of this minor issue.

I do have Titanium installed - last time I rebuilt, I just installed apps from it.

No custom zips from recovery mode that I can think of.

I may try a bootable microSD card with a fresh install on it - see what happens.


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

Set it as default from the settings - language/keyboard menu. Also I'd suggest using updating from cm7.1 to a build from here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1344873


----------



## jaffo (Sep 28, 2011)

I have tried setting it as default from the Settings menu and it hasn't made a difference. It will work as the default keyboard until I reboot. Fortunately, I don't need to reboot all that often.

Unless someone has an idea, I'm just going to deal with it for now until ICS is 100% on the Nook Color.


----------

